
Google CEO Sundar Pichai on Achieving Quantum Supremacy - hokkos
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/614608/google-ceo-quantum-supremacy-interview-with-sundar-pichai/
======
CryptoPunk
Isn't it also possible for analytical computers to outperform digital
computers by orders of magnitude? How sure are they that Google's computer got
its performance advantage through quantum effects?

